# 7 ft ugly stik Spinning



## Sega (Jan 8, 2013)

Looking to sell my 7 ft ugly stik. Spinning rod MH action, rated for up to 50lbs. Used twice never even caught a fish with it. Got it for sharking but just don't get out to the sand as much as I like to. Make an offer! It's in great condition!


----------



## Mr. B (Jul 11, 2011)

Where are you located


----------



## Mr. B (Jul 11, 2011)

And model number too please. If your near Newport news ill give you 15 for it if its the 30 dollar model


----------



## Mr. B (Jul 11, 2011)

Sorry just saw you were in WV


----------

